# New 2010 baits so far



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Here are some of the first baits from 2010 hanging in the workshop. I'm terrible at taking photos. Let me know what you think.

Thanks,

MS


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

That's quite a production line you've got going there. You're going to need some new tackle boxes
Good job on the painting, I like that black/silver one.

Brian


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ill take 2 of the blue and white. Look like monster shads.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks jig,

It's modeled after one I saw on this forum made by TIGGER (he is the dude if you've seen his stuff!)
It's my first attempt with pearls, the photo doesn't do it justice. It's white pearl, with blue stripes/highligts and then silver pearl accented stripes/belly/gill, finished off with blue glitter dust. it shimmers when the light hits it right, I plan to do a few more.
here are a couple close ups.

thanks for the comments,

MS


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow all great looking baits but the yellow and orange bait i would have tied on a pole at all times.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Awesome job on those baits!


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Very nice, I have no talent.


----------



## Hunt_Fish_Eat (Jan 22, 2010)

looking pretty good!


----------

